# Here's a new strategy..



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok so hoping to "wear down" the hubby so I can get another chibaby without being completely sneaky and not saying anything until he got home and saw her (leila) hee hee.
So I saw this and thought..Hey that may get the point across. 
CHIHUAHUAS T SHIRT from Zazzle.com
What do ya'll think? lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh my word..
Love Chihuahua Tee Shirt from Zazzle.com
When God Created Chihuahuas T-shirts from Zazzle.com
chihuahua revolution - blue t-shirt from Zazzle.com
soo cute.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG I love the first one....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I love it! I want one. lol I think you should get it to help you on your mission.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you should one for Leila so she can walk around the house with the message...LOL..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> I love it! I want one. lol I think you should get it to help you on your mission.


Yep!! lol can't hurt... probably. 
...and this ..
Love Chihuahuas Jr. Raglan - CafePress


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG!!! I am getting some of these! They have the black Chis on there (it's the outline but who cares!!! omg! They are soooo cute!) Thanks for posting! I SOOO Wish your hubby would just letyou get another! LOL The next one could be a whole year worth of every holiday lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> OMG!!! I am getting some of these! They have the black Chis on there (it's the outline but who cares!!! omg! They are soooo cute!) Thanks for posting! I SOOO Wish your hubby would just letyou get another! LOL The next one could be a whole year worth of every holiday lol


Well surely he knows by now, if mama wants it mama gets it!!! 
Kerri I gotta get this.. Mousepad - CafePress


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ha! That would definitely help with your cause. Is that what you did when you got Leila, surprise puppy?! Ive been tempted to try that approach but Im afraid to, weve had enough conversations/arguments about adding another dog for me to be able to pull it off and act innocent like I didnt know hed mind. Ive already decided to get just one more...a tiny, but not til next spring. THEN Im done, lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

*Add*
Frankly, I think the mistake Ive made is "asking" to get another one. I provide all their care, food, etc so really it should just be my choice to get another one. Now that Ive asked for him to agree though, its established the precedent that we both need to agree. Just saying "Im doing it, Ill pay for and assume all responsibility to so its my choice" would have been the better bet. Too late for me, but thats what Id do in your shoes


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes she was a "suprise" he came home from work and Hello! lol
And I'll tell ya, he got over it pretty darn fast. And he DID NOT want another dog. But y'know I paid for it and i take care of it so I don't feel like he has the right to refuse me. And it's easier to get forgiveness than permission. 
There *will* be another. Mwhahahaha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I so just bought the "There's no such thing as too many chihuahua's" t-shirt...he he he.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Yes she was a "suprise" he came home from work and Hello! lol
> And I'll tell ya, he got over it pretty darn fast. And he DID NOT want another dog. But y'know I paid for it and i take care of it so I don't feel like he has the right to refuse me. And it's easier to get forgiveness than permission.
> There *will* be another. Mwhahahaha!


Completely agree. I want another show boy pretty much the day Bryco is finished. And believe me, there will be one!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

cherper said:


> it's easier to get forgiveness than permission.


Love this!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Ha! That would definitely help with your cause. Is that what you did when you got Leila, surprise puppy?! Ive been tempted to try that approach but Im afraid to, weve had enough conversations/arguments about adding another dog for me to be able to pull it off and act innocent like I didnt know hed mind. Ive already decided to get just one more...a tiny, but not til next spring. THEN Im done, lol.


I just whine and list all the reasons why I neeeeeeed this certain one lol. He won't care a zip once we are in our house haha....I think?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I so just bought the "There's no such thing as too many chihuahua's" t-shirt...he he he.


LOL I totally thought of a "few" ppl here when i saw those. haha.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> LOL I totally thought of a "few" ppl here when i saw those. haha.


You hush, woman!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Did I say you ??? :laughing8:

so cute: 
dELiAs > Chihuahua Time Tee > clearance > graphic tees


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think its worth a try id like a new baby too good luck


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i think its worth a try id like a new baby too good luck


don't we all!! :laughing8: Thanks!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

That shirt is fabulous


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG i can just imagine all you ladies who want another chi ,walking around in their T shirts for weeks ! Don't they do pyjamas or nighties then you could wear those at night as well and he would never get away from the hint,then he'd say YES YES get another one i can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I need that shirt! I'm sure he'll get over it, mine always does. I think it's to the point now he doesn't even think he can win. He doesn't say no initially anymore and I'm only chi #2.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL...you definitely need to get one & try it out.  I really REALLY need to get that first tee though. For Christmas my hubby got me this bumper sticker. It should have an option to add Chi's in though. hehe


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

michele said:


> OMG i can just imagine all you ladies who want another chi ,walking around in their T shirts for weeks ! Don't they do pyjamas or nighties then you could wear those at night as well and he would never get away from the hint,then he'd say YES YES get another one i can't stand it anymore.


Bahahahahah :laughing9: Perfect!! 


Cambrea said:


> I need that shirt! I'm sure he'll get over it, mine always does. I think it's to the point now he doesn't even think he can win. He doesn't say no initially anymore and I'm only chi #2.


Haha, you got him right where you want him. 


MChis said:


> LOL...you definitely need to get one & try it out.  I really REALLY need to get that first tee though. For Christmas my hubby got me this bumper sticker. It should have an option to add Chi's in though. hehe


Love it!! They have a shirt with that saying heather.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

My OH gave up saying no a long time ago lol.


----------

